# Professionals in this Industry



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Come one, come all! 

Tell everyone how you make money in the horse biz, whether it be trainer, rider, groom, barn manager, or whatever!

Why do you do what you do? We all know it is a tough industry--How do you stay motivated?

How did you get where you are today?

Personally, I am going to persue a career this coming year as a "head groom/barn manager". It is hard work, but the relationships created and the free knowledge is incredible. Being able to rub elbows with the rider's I've always studied through the TV/Internet is amazing.

Please share.
Even if having a horsey career is only a dream for you at this moment|!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Trainer here.

I basically grew up in the industry. My Dad was a trainer before me and much of what I know, I learned from him.

I do it because it's fun and there is no feeling quite like seeing a young horse have a lightbulb moment when you're riding them. It's just amazing to watch them get better and better every ride.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You want to make money, become a vet.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

waresbear said:


> You want to make money, become a vet.


Or not, as the case may be. You're extremely unlikely to get rich that way, and with average starting salaries for equine veterinarians at $41,636, with $120,000 in student debt....yeah. But it does have better earning potential than trainer or groom or breeder or whatnot.


----------



## Mike Zimmerman (Oct 30, 2011)

Hoof care professional, I shoe and barefoot trim. It's hard hard work but the positive effects and influence you can have on the horses and owners can be very rewarding. Plus you earn a wage you can live off of.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I agree with bubba here. As funny as it sounds vets don't do much in reality and have a huge debt (I did research out of interest as well as talked to couple of vets I'm using for my horses). I'd consider farrier or eq dentist to be better paid profession with less original expenses (now THAT is true when you have established business, in the beginning money are not big). 

Boarding doesn't seem to bring lots of money in (unless you throw 20 horses in field and barely feed them with the moldy hay you get for very cheap, and yes, I've seen that happening at couple farms, very sad). Training is paid-off, but again you have to be a good trainer with lots of lessons and (although not always) horses in training.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Head groom, occassional manager is the others were away.

I lasted 6 months. The yard was horrific, the people were worse. As a 16yo I was left in charge of 11 horses and ponies to care for, tack up, sometimes excercise and clean up after. It depends were you go, but I wouldn't do it unless I was working form someone with pennies.

I like having my horses as a hobby, something to escape the world to. Not a chore. 
Some people enjoy it, I didn't! Saying that, whenever I'm on leave I'm at my new yard (for the last 18 months) helping out, more for experience and knowledge, and its superb.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

small animal vets tend to do much better, there are alot more small animals, people bring them to you, and you are treating/billing instead of driving up and down the road. Not to mention the HUge college expense. 
I love the vets I deal with, God bless em, but you have to do it for fulfillment, not so much because you will strike it rich.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Trainer, instructor, judge. 

Why? My family has been in the horse biz for over 50 years, I was born with the horse bug. After college, getting married and doing the corporate grind for quite a few years I realized that my heart wasn't in wearing a suit and other people's financials. I always did the horse thing part time but making the decision to go back to it full time allowed me to be a stay at home mom. 

How - Grew up with a grandfather that raised QHs, a trainer for a mom, have shown my whole life, was on judging teams through school and lots of mentors along the way. 

It's not the most glamorous job, nor is the money even comparable to the corporate career I had but it is something I love. It's not a chore to get motivated for work, I'm motivated to do chores :lol: I do well enough to cover my overhead for a pretty good sized farm without having any boarders but won't be getting rich from it anytime soon. If my hubby didn't have a great job as well, I'd not have the option of having a job that certainly has an ebb & flow with the economy.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Colt starter

Being female has it's disadvantages...I have found I had to work a little bit harder than my male counterparts. There is some thinking that if you are a female then you are there to meet and get married to a trainer. I was there for the horses not to hook up with trainers. So I had to deal with some BS.

My first job in high school was starting mustangs off the desert, it stuck with me and moved up from there. I have made money starting colts for trainers, reiners, cutters and cowhorse. I think everyone knows that trainers don't start their own colts, they either hire someone to come in for the winter/spring to start and hand them over. Or the assistant/assistant trainer does it. Great job, I love starting colts and I have worked for trainers who have showed me how to push past that point and finish them. A huge advantage...how do you know how to start them if you don't know what the end product is like? 

I have never been rich from it but I will never trade it for the experience.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm currently an Apprentice to a trainer teaching Kids/Beginners how to ride.

I charge $20 for a group on their own horse, $25 if they use one of my horses, $30 for a private on their own horse, or $35 for a private lesson on one of my horses. They generally get an hour, but if I feel they need to go over time I don't have a problem with that if schedule allows. If not, I offer to help them later on too.

I do training rides for $20 and that goes for as long as I need to. I'll take your horse into the arena at a show for you for $15 if you already paid the entry fee.

Plus, I get paid by the hour from the head trainer for the other work I do. Including riding her horses, cleaning stalls, saddling/bathing horses, bringing in horses, feeding, keeping records, checking in boarders, grainings, etc.

I love it because it's my niche. I've done it for so long I can't imagine life without it.

EDIT: Forgot something. At some of the english shows, I'll braid for other people. Plaits, buttons, running braids, scallop braids, ribbon braids. You name it. This rakes in cash because let's face it, no one wants to do that themselves


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I hope this isn't hijacking the thread, but I'd like to add to the question: Did anyone here manage to get into the horse industry professionally who didn't have horses/get to ride as a kid?

As someone who didn't get to start riding until college, it seems impossible to compete against people who have been riding & caring for horses their entire lives...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Verona, I don't know many people around here in the business that didn't grow up in it...but on the same hand, most folks around here are either in the business by family or they aren't in the business at all. I really don't know anyone personally who just decided to pick it up later in life except to buy an already broke horse and plod around on a few trails.

All that being said, it greatly depends on the individual person, their ability, their dedication, and if they are a "natural" or not. I know lots of people who've been in the business their whole lives that couldn't ride out of a wet paper bag and I've seen some folks (mostly on here) who show tremendous promise after riding for a relatively short time.

There is very little doubt in my mind that someone could get into horses later on in life and be successful at whatever they wanted...so long as they have the dedication and natural ability working for them.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

verona1016 said:


> I hope this isn't hijacking the thread, but I'd like to add to the question: Did anyone here manage to get into the horse industry professionally who didn't have horses/get to ride as a kid?


In fact I know several people (I personally don't make money on horses, rather pour money into them  ). Again, some farriers and vets out there. But I also know several trainers. 

I think it's harder with the boarding facility, because it's very expensive to buy one (I can only imagine how huge the mortgage is).


----------



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

I graduated with a Bachelor's in Animal Science - Industry Management.. Unfortuantely with today's job market, I was unable to find a "decent paying" job in the animal industry right after college (everyone wants you to have experience, no one wants to give you experience...), so right now I am working an office job for my family's trucking business. (I always said I would NEVER have an office job....) I have owned and ridden horses my entire life, I've also worked as a wrangler at two different trail ride operations, and would love a career with horses, possibly with the USDA, or my own business...Problem is, I can't think of a business I could start that would actually be halfway successful...(I prefer not to ride really green horses, so being a colt starter/trainer is kind of out...) Right now I am enjoying showing my cutting horse, and have realized that for now, I don't mind the office job as long as I still get to ride for fun. Someday, I hope to make it a full time career, just going to take the right timing and planning!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

cowgirlnay said:


> I graduated with a Bachelor's in Animal Science - Industry Management.. Unfortuantely with today's job market, I was unable to find a "decent paying" job in the animal industry right after college (everyone wants you to have experience, no one wants to give you experience...), so right now I am working an office job for my family's trucking business. (I always said I would NEVER have an office job....) I have owned and ridden horses my entire life, I've also worked as a wrangler at two different trail ride operations, and would love a career with horses, possibly with the USDA, or my own business...Problem is, I can't think of a business I could start that would actually be halfway successful...(I prefer not to ride really green horses, so being a colt starter/trainer is kind of out...) Right now I am enjoying showing my cutting horse, and have realized that for now, I don't mind the office job as long as I still get to ride for fun. Someday, I hope to make it a full time career, just going to take the right timing and planning!


Not wanting to work with colts kinda leaves you out....you have to start out at the bottom unfortunately and being female makes it a little harder too.

Since you show cutters, what about being a loper? But even you get stuck riding something green...

Best of luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

DuffyDuck said:


> I lasted 6 months. The yard was horrific, the people were worse. As a 16yo I was left in charge of 11 horses and ponies to care for, tack up, sometimes excercise and clean up after. It depends were you go, but I wouldn't do it unless I was working form someone with pennies.


I LOVE that work, though. I've been a groom every summer between school, and now I'm looking to make it a career. But I do go on trials/interviews for the job so I can get a feel from the people. That's definitely the key: The bosses!


I'm glad this thread has gotten some good posts 

I feel like you definitely have to have the passion if you want to last in the industry!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Eliz said:


> I feel like you definitely have to have the passion if you want to last in the industry!


I agree! There is always someone else willing to take your place if you don't! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Eliz said:


> I LOVE that work, though. I've been a groom every summer between school, and now I'm looking to make it a career. But I do go on trials/interviews for the job so I can get a feel from the people. That's definitely the key: The bosses!
> 
> 
> I'm glad this thread has gotten some good posts
> ...


 
True, it can be an enjoyable job. However, I found them to extremely hard school and backwards thinking in terms of the horses, and some times down right cruel. You're not going to agree with everyone in life, but finding someone that you agree with 100% on methods, training etc isn't easy. I'm always open for new ways, but sometimes the welfare of the animal has to come first. Unfortunately there are a lot of people, especially older men who used to have their glory, with horses and ponies in their back gardens (not saying this is a bad thing) up to their knees in mud, caked in their own faeces and old rusted wires for fences, rusted parts of machinary and a blatant lack of care or thought to the horse's welfare ( that, is a bad thing).

Now, if you're lucky enough to find someone to work for, I don't know what the USA, or the UK is like, but you have one of few options. You either compete dressage at PSG, you jump S (level below grand prix) and you have a decent experience handling and breaking youngsters. 
You become an au pair with some stable duties. You work on a stud farm. Or, my favourite one, working student. It pays about €200 a month. My stable bill is €240 without added extras. 
Very few offer tuition, you have to find your own accomodation, driving is a plus, and HVG liscense too. 

All in all, if you have the drive, and luck, you'll get there. But unless I had a good mound of pennies to fall back on when things go awry, or I am at the riding level where I would get paid to keep me in a comfortable life style (horse, home, car) then its not for me.

I do occassionaly fill in for my yard, I'll help with turnout, boxes, training one of the young stallions. Sometimes even fill in a lesson. But not long term. Oh no.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I didn't grow up with horses, at 7 I started lessons on and off when my parents could afford it. I was a groom but lost my job when the people got out of breeding and into a boarding barn, but 4 years I was a groom for this man. I mastered having 8 horses, groomed, tacked, braided in a short amount of time. From yearlings to stallions, I bugged the heck out of the main driver (these were harness ponies) because he would want to throw on some sort of show sheen and I would go back and wash it off and groom them right. They could count on the ponies turned out the best considering the conditions (almost no brushes, soap, stain removers, tack cleaner).

I made around $200 a week which isn't much but they did pay for food, and a place for me to sleep. It was only every other week as well through the show season. I did pick up other grooming jobs from the draft horses though which helped.

I think you got to get someone to give you a chance and prove to them they are not wasting their time and money.


----------



## Brookside Stables (Jan 16, 2011)

Our small boarding stable (16 stalls) earns enough to pay the mortage and stable related bills. It is not our sole source of income, we both work full time government jobs. 

I do some training/conditioning and lessons on the side in the spring/summer. This past year I tended to trade a lot, I earned 2 very nice hay wagons, load of hay, bags of grain, and some welding work LOL 

I grew up with horses (20+ years in the industry) as a owner, boarder, competitor, student, teacher, seller, buyer, trainer etc... Horses have made me poor and rich depending on the day


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Or not, as the case may be. You're extremely unlikely to get rich that way, and with average starting salaries for equine veterinarians at $41,636, with $120,000 in student debt....yeah. But it does have better earning potential than trainer or groom or breeder or whatnot.


 
Unfortunately, Bubba is correct on this one. In my area, equine veterinarians used to make around $90,000 per year on average. With the current economy, it has gone to $30,000. I am a vet and practiced equine medicine for years. When the economy pulled the rug out on my finances, I took a job teaching anatomy at a small college. It is pretty boring by comparison, but I have to have health insurance and feed my family (and my horses). I also don't have to go out at three in the morning. If I had it to do over, I would go to human medical school.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Celeste said:


> Unfortunately, Bubba is correct on this one. In my area, equine veterinarians used to make around $90,000 per year on average. With the current economy, it has gone to $30,000. I am a vet and practiced equine medicine for years. When the economy pulled the rug out on my finances, I took a job teaching anatomy at a small college. It is pretty boring by comparison, but I have to have health insurance and feed my family (and my horses). I also don't have to go out at three in the morning. If I had it to do over, I would go to human medical school.


I am sorry to hear that! My vet is filling days doing small animals because of the same reasons you are. And a girl I know who went to school for a vet tech is a dog walker because she can't find an equine clinic to work at.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

DuffyDuck said:


> Now, if you're lucky enough to find someone to work for, I don't know what the USA, or the UK is like, but you have one of few options. You either compete dressage at PSG, you jump S (level below grand prix) and you have a decent experience handling and breaking youngsters.
> You become an au pair with some stable duties. You work on a stud farm. Or, my favourite one, working student. It pays about €200 a month. My stable bill is €240 without added extras.
> Very few offer tuition, you have to find your own accomodation, driving is a plus, and HVG liscense too.


My job is a groom, so I have a salary, vacation, the posibility of raises, etc. And My housing is paid for. It is only $250/week, but that's not bad if all I have to buy is food and personal items and there is a raise in my future. 

Ideally, I would like for this job to lead to others and expand my marketability in the industry, but we shall see


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I am sorry to hear that! My vet is filling days doing small animals because of the same reasons you are. And a girl I know who went to school for a vet tech is a dog walker because she can't find an equine clinic to work at.
> 
> Best of luck to you!


 
Things change. I had fun while things were good. I am getting a bit too old to go running around the country side with a lariot in the middle of the night anyway. I just feel bad for the young vets that still have all those high hopes. Maybe things will turn up for them. 

I am enjoying a more sedate job that allows me to the time to be riding my own horse.


----------



## ccndodger (Dec 15, 2011)

No dought in my mind that it is very tough to make it in the horse industry, that is without being a professional rider or such. But I can say that my career is very rewarding even though we are not rich. My husband and I run a saddle barn at a state park here in Indiana. We have about 30 head of horses and make a fairly good living from doing trail rides, hayrides, lessons, etc. There is however tons of overhead costs with all that many horses, so at times it is hard but I wouldnt think of doing anything else. I get to be outside all day long, with all the horse, spending time and riding my horse ^_^ and also making people happy.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Those horses tell me you are doing a great job! They are in terrific shape and look happy.


----------



## ccndodger (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks you very much


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi all, 

I made the move to Ireland from Canada and worked as a "stable manager" for a breaking/foaling/sales prep and pre training yard.Long hours, was on about €300 per week and few days off but enjoyed it all the same. 

After I had my daughter I packed it in - the hours during foaling season didn't work with a young baby. I now work as a racing secretary for a racehorse trainer. I enjoy it, I get the comfort of a warm office during the winter months but can pop out to the horses whenever I see fit


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

My jobs aren't lavish, but I do love them. At home, there's food on the table, bills are paid, gas is in the car... So as long as that's covered, I'm happy with whatever I make. 

I work for a local livery in Kickapoo State Park with 24 head (including my own), I also teach riding lessons there and I'm starting 3 of our horses (1 was partially trained -- was in a clinic but didn't "catch on"), as well as working with the green broke ones. I'm by far no professional trainer, but the horses learn what they need to before going out on the trails and that's all I ask for. Here, I get salary + tips & lesson fees.

My other job is the groom & "unofficial manager" at a local boarding stable, about a 10-minute drive from the other barn. I work only mornings and usually make $20 a day (hourly pay) and I work 5 days a week for the 3 horses we currently have. 

*CCnDodger*, are you in Turkey Run or another park in Indiana??


----------



## ccndodger (Dec 15, 2011)

Creampuff said:


> My jobs aren't lavish, but I do love them. At home, there's food on the table, bills are paid, gas is in the car... So as long as that's covered, I'm happy with whatever I make.
> 
> I work for a local livery in Kickapoo State Park with 24 head (including my own), I also teach riding lessons there and I'm starting 3 of our horses (1 was partially trained -- was in a clinic but didn't "catch on"), as well as working with the green broke ones. I'm by far no professional trainer, but the horses learn what they need to before going out on the trails and that's all I ask for. Here, I get salary + tips & lesson fees.
> 
> ...


We are in Whitewater Memorial State Park down south of Richmond, Indiana  Turkey Run is close to you isnt it. We looked at taking over a new equestrian type park in Covered Bridge State Park.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Great thread, I also want to work in the horse industry. After high school I'm planning on moving to Texas to work under a trainer. I'm trying to weigh out other options as well.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Just some highlights, went to high school while working on race tracks (TBs and STBs), managed a small TB farm for 3 years. Came west and cowboyed 10 years full-time, starting liking people more and went to college to become a therapist. Been doing that for 14 years, continue to do day work for ranches and am a polo groom during our season.

Starting at the tracks, I was always interested in the rehab work that popped up. Used to haunt the vets who worked at each track. Did some light coursework when that was available. Eventually got to assist more and more. Rehab has always been a part of my horse work. So, stepping over to work with people wasn't really much of a change.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Camp Counselor! 
At my barn's winter and summer camps
The first week is awesome, but then it starts to go down hill
7-10 kids, all on horses at once? OH GOSH! 
Some kids can be great and others just ignore you. 
They always improve and they love all our activities
I stay motivated by drinking lots of coffee and knowing that at the end of the week I'll have money to get stuff for my horse
Some of my motivation comes from my knowing that I'm learning things too
And it's just awesome to be out there with great people and wonderful horses from dawn till dusk. Nothing like it <3


----------

